# F-250 tire replacement



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

What tires are you guys replacing the stock tires on your F-250 or 350's with. No lift kit and 20" rims.
I was thinking 305/55/20's by nitto, but those are pretty high $.

Thanks


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

What year is your truck...and I assume it is a 4x4?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im looking at the pro comp extreem ATS


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> What tires are you guys replacing the stock tires on your F-250 or 350's with. No lift kit and 20" rims.
> I was thinking 305/55/20's by nitto, but those are pretty high $.
> 
> Thanks


Nitto's aren't a very good tire anyway, they don't wear worth a flip-do a search on here and check them out! If you don't like the price of those then you won't like the prices of any other's!

You can get Coopers for less, and get 50 k to 70 k miles out of them ..i used to buy them due to that fact and due that they were the only tire produced in the USA but they have started producing them over sea's too! I am going to TOYO 305's,great looking tires and they come with a road hazard warranty! Personally i would ditch the 20" rims if there is room for a smaller diameter because rubber is cheaper on the smaller rims AND the more rubber you are riding on-the smoother the ride! Just my observation's and .02 though!


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm running 35x12.50 r20 pro comp extreme at's on mine. They've been good, just loud. You also need to keep them rotated.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jay427 said:


> I'm running 35x12.50 r20 pro comp extreme at's on mine. They've been good, just loud. You also need to keep them rotated.


35 x 12.50's with NO lift?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> 35 x 12.50's with NO lift?


Thats the exact tires Im looking and I have the 2.5 ready lift


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Thats the exact tires Im looking and I have the 2.5 ready lift


So will that let 'em clear in hard turns?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> So will that let 'em clear in hard turns?


The kit said I could go 37" but will rub the frame on full turn.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> The kit said I could go 37" but will rub the frame on full turn.


I'm gunna check that kit out, i don't like the way these later model trucks have to sit so darned high to get a good sized tire under them..personally i like the set down big ,wide tire bull dawg look and if they rub a little...doesn't bother me!


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

BFG 285/65/20 All Terrain A/T's. Little pricey, but I have always had good luck with these tires. Bought them from Discount Tire. Get a price from Discount and then look up the same tire on www.discounttires.com Discount will match the cheaper price of the tire as well as the road hazzard.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> BFG 285/65/20 All Terrain A/T's. Little pricey, but I have always had good luck with these tires. Bought them from Discount Tire. Get a price from Discount and then look up the same tire on www.discounttires.com Discount will match the cheaper price of the tire as well as the road hazzard.


Dangit, i can't remember when my truck was that clean! I'll polish her up when it warms up lol! Nice truck


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Dangit, i can't remember when my truck was that clean! I'll polish her up when it warms up lol! Nice truck


THANKS!!! It took a day and a half to make it look that way. That was around Thanksgiving, before this extremely wet winter kicked in. You should see it now. But I'm like you, it's too cold now, but it will look like this again once it warms up. 

The 285/65/20's are actually taller than the 305/55/20's. On Discount's web site there is a tire calculator that will give you the exact specifications. Here's the link www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTireMath.dos


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I was thinking that a 315 was tops for factory level with some rubbing involved!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> What year is your truck...and I assume it is a 4x4?


Sorry for not giving enough info......yes its a 4x4, 2008.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> The 285/65/20's are actually taller than the 305/55/20's. On Discount's web site there is a tire calculator that will give you the exact specifications. Here's the link www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTireMath.doshttp://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTireMath.doshttp://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTireMath.dos


 I thought the 305 number was the height of the tire.
I would go with the 285 if that is the case....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nitto's aren't a very good tire anyway, they don't wear worth a flip-do a search on here and check them out! If you don't like the price of those then you won't like the prices of any other's!
> 
> You can get Coopers for less, and get 50 k to 70 k miles out of them ..i used to buy them due to that fact and due that they were the only tire produced in the USA but they have started producing them over sea's too! I am going to TOYO 305's,great looking tires and they come with a road hazard warranty! Personally i would ditch the 20" rims if there is room for a smaller diameter because rubber is cheaper on the smaller rims AND the more rubber you are riding on-the smoother the ride! Just my observation's and .02 though!


Thanks for the info on the Nittos.
I aint about to get rid of those high dollar stock rims, for next to nothing of course, just to buy some more high dollar custom rims.......
I wish my truck had come with 18's but it came with 20's.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> Thanks for the info on the Nittos.
> I aint about to get rid of those high dollar stock rims, for next to nothing of course, just to buy some more high dollar custom rims.......
> I wish my truck had come with 18's but it came with 20's.


Lol, i wouldn't either unless it was cost effective-dem 20's looks good anyway! :smile:


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

yes 35 x 12.50's will fit with no lift. they fit just fine. you can also run the 325/60 20.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

jay427 said:


> yes 35 x 12.50's will fit with no lift. they fit just fine. you can also run the 325/60 20.


Now your making me think 37x12.5x20  I have a 2.5 lift on Ford 2008


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Catchy, x2 on the BFG All Terrain's . Figure out what size is best for your truck and needs. I bought my first set and got over 70k miles. Bought the Nitto Terra and got only 40K . Now I am back again with the BFG All Terrain. Best tire on the market IMO. ---SargentfishR


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Sidewinder said:


> THANKS!!! It took a day and a half to make it look that way. That was around Thanksgiving, before this extremely wet winter kicked in. You should see it now. But I'm like you, it's too cold now, but it will look like this again once it warms up.
> 
> The 285/65/20's are actually taller than the 305/55/20's. On Discount's web site there is a tire calculator that will give you the exact specifications. Here's the link www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTireMath.dos


 looks Good! and you were at the High School taking pictures of your truck why??? lol


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just got Toyo Open Country Mudders. Great tire! I love 'em. I little more expensive that the Nitto & Coopers but they will fetch more miles.

33x12.50 on 20" stock suspension.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

i run the pro comp A\T 35x12.5x18's on mine, with the leveling kit.
i did end up going with a little bit wider wheel to help the life of the tires, made a big difference.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*20's*

I've had the 35x12.5 Toyo's and got 55,000, probably could have gotten another 10,000 but with me traveling to New Orleans and back every two weeks, I like to keep good rubber on the road. I went with Coopers this time around and we will see how theyu do. One thing is for certain, the 20 stamped on the tire does make the price go up. I heard the pro comp along with the Nittos were not worth the $. Also, rotate every 5,000 and you will not have any issues. EWV8434


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Im also in the market for new tread, same truck with 20's. Expecting to pay some coin. I like the cooper discover st. Anyone have them? I ran some coopers on my last truck and they did awesome, except they held rocks in the tread (we have a rock driveway) and then threw them once on the highway, chipped up the bottom of the truck pretty good.

Check out this link gives you an idea of what tires are out there 
http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/wheels-tires/38333-tires-tires-tires-tires.html


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

I run toyo open country a/t tires on my F250. I run a 33" tire with no lift.

The toyos ride excellent and they wear great, I get over 55k on each set without wearing them out.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cooper*

I run the cooper's; I get them from Mathew's tire in texas City. Ask for Trey or Aussie.

I used to run the 305 70 but they seemed to wear alot faster on the outside due to them being a bit wider. I run the smaller all terrian cooper now.


----------

